# Anyone fancy helping me



## alan_mcc

De-oxidise my car?
It's an old 96 fiat punto in single stage blue. It's faded and dented to buggery and is just a right minger.

I can't be bothered to do it myself in all honesty.
I'm in moray but will travel.

Please


----------



## David Proctor

I would help you........... but Its too far from Southampton....


----------



## Mick

come down mine and ill do it with you :wave:


----------



## Jordan

Aye, come down to micks, i might make it this time :lol:


----------



## Spoony

Go to micks and I'll pop down to stand about shaking my head


----------



## cotter

Could possibly help you out some weekend if you have enough faith in the car (or brakes! Lol) to make it through here?

Or another sesh at Ethans?


----------



## JJ_

Ill give you a hand matey no probelmo ! But I could goto Micks if that was ok with Mick right enough :lol: self invitation there haha


----------



## calum001

meet at Micks aye, perfect ! get the kettle and bacon rolls on the go mate  :lol:

i'll let Craig know, maybe he can pop back up for it.....


----------



## The Cueball

get down to micks and I'll stand about and umm and tut at you...

I may also start a thread moaning about you...not decided yet... :lol:


good luck it, hope you get some help!!

:thumb:


----------



## Spoony

I'm sure with all these machines kicking about it'll be done in a couple of hours


----------



## McClane

calum001 said:


> meet at Micks aye, perfect ! get the kettle and bacon rolls on the go mate  :lol:
> *
> i'll let Craig know, maybe he can pop back up for it....*.


Maybe he'll give me a lift "up noof" too :thumb:

CB. Cracking as usual :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc

Cullen to Dumbarton is 194 miles each way.. I'm not really sure if it's worth the journey through winter as daylight (and temperature) is VERY limited. I also have to share the car with my mum o) so couldn't make a weekend of it. I don't have the space to do it at mine either as I have to park out on the road.

I'd easily travel inbetween Aberdeen or Inverness, or further south.

It's not the faith in my brakes (which as of tomorrow evening, will be totally brand SPANKING new ) it's in my driving. I passed my test back in May but I've only been on the road for 2 weeks and have done less than 500 miles! I do not doubt my driving ability at all I'm just terrified of the thought of doing 200 miles by myself. :lol:

I'll have a think about it the night. I need to find somewhere to do it but don't want to take the **** asking to use someones drive/garage. 

It'd make for a good meet right enough, as it is seriously white with oxidation in places. I would easily drive to Dumbarton in spring but I really want to have it done well before then.


----------



## The Cueball

pffft.... baw deep it MA man... get on the highway and get driving... where is your sense of adventure!!!!!!!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

Cueball have you ever driven a 1.1 punto..

You'd need a calendar for the 0-60! I get a sore right foot driving to get petrol (6 miles) :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

Spoony said:


> I'm sure with all these machines kicking about it'll be done in a couple of hours


dunno about machines but there would be plenty of Tools there 

haha.. love how mick and alan are going to do a car together.. would take them 3 weeks the work rate they had on the mundaneo :lol:

spoony standing in as manager and calum turning up after the wash and decon is done.. 
what a team


----------



## The Cueball

awwww, what about me boss?!?!?


----------



## alan_mcc

You can't rush this kind of thing Craig..


----------



## CraigQQ

sorry cue... your the CEO... spoony is just the manager lol.. you watch from the window and just shout hurry up every now and again.

alan.. you can do more than 2 panels in 6 hours though


----------



## Mick

Nah, we could get the punto done in one pass if i bought a pad like that BEAST you were using on mine :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

HAHA... hes a cracking big fella that pad aint he :lol:

could just sit him on the punto bonnet.. wouldn't even have to move the polisher lol.. hes about the size of the punto bonnet..

big 8" drc1000 beastie


----------



## CraigQQ

oh and I now have a couple 9" pads aswell lol.. even bigger than the one I used on yours.. its huuuuge.


----------



## Trip tdi

Alan, if i was near you , i would honestly help yourself.... thats the only downful for me...


----------



## Mick

aye it was a belter all right. youve got me wanting a better rotary as well too now, think i may need to get one and kid onto the missus santa left it for me :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

haha im wanting a festool shinex rap 150 systainer kit now :lol:

hopefully win the festool in waxamomo comp :lol: never win anything!


----------



## JJ_

Mick said:


> aye it was a belter all right. youve got me wanting a better rotary as well too now, think i may need to get one and kid onto the missus santa left it for me :lol:


Mick if your looking for a new rotary keep your eye on eBay I just got a festool 150 for £148 delivered!!

:argie:


----------



## CraigQQ

JJ_ said:


> Mick if your looking for a new rotary keep your eye on eBay I just got a festool 150 for £148 delivered!!
> 
> :argie:


SAY WHAT!!!

I'll give you £150 RIGHT NOW!! :lol:


----------



## Mick

JJ_ said:


> Mick if your looking for a new rotary keep your eye on eBay I just got a festool 150 for £148 delivered!!
> 
> :argie:


Absolute Bargain!

Tut, Tut Craig, you know better than to post ebay links. . .


----------



## CraigQQ

lol i thought that was just the ones that the poster was selling himself..

does this mean im getting put in the sin bin/private discussion zone to be told off then mick :lol:


----------



## Mick

CraigQQ said:


> lol i thought that was just the ones that the poster was selling himself..
> 
> does this mean im getting put in the sin bin/private discussion zone to be told off then mick :lol:


nope, not allowed to link to any detailing products on the bay matey :thumb:

ill let you off this time though 

Besides anything else, did you see the nick of that rotary, seen a bit of use. looks like the guys been flinging it at the floor for a few years, scratched to hell.


----------



## CraigQQ

oops...

sorry old chap.. will be good from now on 

aye it was in a bad way by the looks of it.. ready to die i think lol


----------



## alan_mcc

you'll all laugh at my car.. do you wonder why I haven't posted any pictures of it yet :lol:


----------



## AaronGTi

Great when you see someone needing help or a favour on here and everyone jumps in to offer services, nice one lads :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

Cotter (there's too many stuarts lol) I'd easily travel to Aberdeen.


----------



## Spoony

alan_mcc said:


> you'll all laugh at my car.. do you wonder why I haven't posted any pictures of it yet :lol:


Just leave now, you'll be here by the weekend with your driving


----------



## alan_mcc

I'll see if the conductor will let me take my car on the train. I'm sure it'll fit.


----------



## Mick

alan_mcc said:


> I'll see if the conductor will let me take my car on the train. I'm sure it'll fit.


mon, get the pics up. I want to see the road eater your running about in :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

The garage start on the brakes tomorow morning, so I'm hoping to have it back Thursday or Friday. :thumb:

It's a 1.1 running on 13" steelies (oooooh I might spray them silver), in faded blue with black plastic bumpers. And i LOVE it. 

13" steelies rule for wheelspinning into 2nd too


----------



## Mick

Ach, the oxidisation is not THAT bad alan, it will polish out (i need to share the pic of your car with everyone now):


----------



## CraigQQ

:lol:

thats waaay too fast to be alans car mick


----------



## alan_mcc

that's a photo from a bad angle.. it's much better in the flesh


----------



## alan_mcc

Was thinking of a wee Aberdeen get-together then.. if anyones up for it?


----------



## cotter

Having seen it, I can confirm Al's new buggy is indeed a beast!

You're welcome to come through Alan, but I'm busy every weekend in Dec, so would have to be into Jan??? didn't realise how much I had on when I posted last night lol


----------



## alan_mcc

oh crap so you have seen it :lol:


----------



## Claireeyy

I will easily help you out but it wouldn't be until next year before I would have free time and a free garage to do it in


----------



## alan_mcc

more muckers, excellent. at this rate i'll be able to stand around and drink tea while you all graft.


----------



## Claireeyy

Oh no no you have to provide the bacon rolls....


----------



## alan_mcc

not a problem!


----------



## EthanCrawford

I will be up for it Alan if i don't go away any time soon


----------



## alan_mcc

nice one.
garage just rang, new brakes and a tyre as one was bald (and it was a rear one before you say i was wheelspinning). off to pick it up now woohoo.


----------



## Mick

alan, you canny take my patter and add it as a tag, now go hame!


----------



## Deeg

Work dependant, I'll pop up to the big smoke for an extra pair of hands.

Let me know when you get a date confirmed :thumb:


----------



## Rotrax

Reading the posts with amusement, I am in Turriff and would be willing to lend a hand except for one problem never done any rotary machine work, but ok with cleaning and polishing (GC products feature in my garage), until that is someone corrects the error of my ways 

Would like to learn the black art of DA polisher as I want to do mine in the spring.

Could split the difference in mileage between Moray and Aberdeen


----------



## Mick

Rotrax said:


> Reading the posts with amusement, I am in Turriff and would be willing to lend a hand except for one problem never done any rotary machine work, but ok with cleaning and polishing (GC products feature in my garage), until that is someone corrects the error of my ways
> 
> Would like to learn the black art of DA polisher as I want to do mine in the spring.
> 
> Could split the difference in mileage between Moray and Aberdeen


meetup round rotrax's house. ill bring the rotary :wave: :thumb: :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

Mick said:


> alan, you canny take my patter and add it as a tag, now go hame!


haha.. that reminds me of one of the best moments of doing your car btw..

can't remember what the wee man said, but it was one of his silly 'oop north dafty sayings' but I heard you just turn round and say quite loudly 
"WHO ARE YOU? GO HAME MAN"


----------



## Mick

think it was when he was talking about Chuddy, or using the word "fit" to mean the same as the word "what" :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

or whora for really.. ie whora good..

what was it 'feel' meant again.. when he said whora feel and I said "you normally have to pay for that" :lol:


----------



## Mick

oh god, canny remember now. left my whoragood translator in my other jeans :lol:


----------



## Rotrax

Mick said:


> meetup round rotrax's house. ill bring the rotary :wave: :thumb: :lol:


Oh I forgot to mention I haven't bought any clay bars if they would be needed.

Anyway if want to meet at mine that would be cool  Learn and help out at the same time.


----------



## Prism Detailing

With the amount of people willing to help, you should be able to have the full car corrected within an hour


----------



## cotter

CraigQQ said:


> or whora for really.. ie whora good..
> 
> what was it 'feel' meant again.. when he said whora feel and I said "you normally have to pay for that" :lol:


Means silly, daft, stupid. Hold on, haven't I just described Alan?  :lol:



Prism Detailing said:


> With the amount of people willing to help, you should be able to have the full car corrected within an hour


You've no seen the beast Robert - from the quick glimpse I had of it, 80 grit sandpaper is smoother than the Punto's paint :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc

Feel means mental. Daft. Craig Hall. Stupid. 
Hoora means mega.

Rotrax feel free to try anything you want on my car.. unless it's setting it on fire! I have no problem with you trying out a DA/rotary on it. As long as you don't horrificly burn it  
I have plenty clay also.

Meetup in Turra then? Mick you Glasweigan lot could carshare up! I heard that oil burner gets 50 to the gallon


----------



## Patrickm

alan_mcc said:


> Feel means mental. Daft. Craig Hall. Stupid.
> Hoora means mega.
> 
> Rotrax feel free to try anything you want on my car.. unless it's setting it on fire! I have no problem with you trying out a DA/rotary on it. As long as you don't horrificly burn it
> I have plenty clay also.
> 
> Meetup in Turra then? Mick you Glasweigan lot could carshare up! I heard that oil burner gets 50 to the gallon


Alan if you fancy it i could bring some products to demo since you were unable to make the maxolen meet and could fit 4 or 5 others in at a squeeze to come from glasgow area if the guys are up to a little fuel share? :thumb:

Mini movie theatre in the back for the lucky ones in comfort


----------



## alan_mcc

sounds awesome - we need a location.


----------



## insanejim69

I am up Dufftown/Elgin way quite often. So could easilly help out mate ?? 

What exactly you wanting done ??

James


----------



## CraigQQ

he needs it scrapped jim :lol:


sorry al.. couldn't resist


----------



## A Fast Sloth

Just take it through a spinny wheel garage car wash, just throw in lots of sandpaper before hand. Sandblasted. Job done.


----------



## alan_mcc

insanejim69 said:


> I am up Dufftown/Elgin way quite often. So could easilly help out mate ??
> 
> What exactly you wanting done ??
> 
> James


I'm fully competent when it comes to rotary polishing.. would just like a hand from a few folks for some general banter and hopefully a nice wee garage to do it in :wave:

I might start on the claying today.


----------



## amiller

Alan, I'm going up to Gamrie this afternoon for the weekend. I'll give you a text when I'm up there. Sadly no garage at the house as it faces onto the north sea!:lol:

Any pics of the car?


----------



## alan_mcc

Sure thing Andy. I'm sat about doing nothing just now as it's my day off but I can easily come over whenever. 

No pictures - but you will see it and you will laugh 

Oh and it to make it look even better some little ****er on the street decided it would be funny to steal my front badge!


----------



## amiller

Is there no where at yours you can polish a car alan? Must have an extension lead or something?


----------



## alan_mcc

Out front, but if I'm polishing the side on the road I have to go back onto the pavement if a car comes down the road which is quite frustrating if I'm in the middle of something! 

I think Turriff is a brilliant idea - there's space for a get together unlike at mine


----------



## alan_mcc

Just foamed it with neat G101 and it started snowing :lol: it rained after so I didn't even bother rinsing it. It's had wheel brightener on the wheeltrims for about half an hour now. Much better.


----------



## alan_mcc

Cmon Andrew, are you texting today or what! It's dark already :lol:


----------



## Patrickm

Are any of the guys from glasgow area up for a road trip,Mick, Spoony etc? :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

That would be brilliant. I'll have to try and hold out not machining it till then. :lol:


----------



## Mick

Maxolen UK said:


> Are any of the guys from glasgow area up for a road trip,Mick, Spoony etc? :thumb:


I would be up for it dependant on a date, obviously chipping in for some of the old texas tea :thumb:


----------



## Patrickm

Mick said:


> I would be up for it dependant on a date, obviously chipping in for some of the old texas tea :thumb:


kick a couple of dates around then Alan lets see what we can sort matey? :thumb:


----------



## Rotrax

Offer is still open for my house, I don't have a rotary polisher yet.

I have a drive with room for 2 cars and garage with power, sadly can't polish car in garage.

Problem for me is availability Sunday is the only day I have free, other than Mon/Tues days off.

Cheers.


----------



## alan_mcc

Perfect - I'll take you up on that if you don't mind :thumb:
I'm pretty sure a Sunday would be everyone's preferred day also.


----------



## alan_mcc

Everyone okay with after christmas? It's bloody freezing up here (2 degrees just now)


----------



## insanejim69

I am up for this mate  ......... I'd be happy to pop along with my Dodo and my other stuff for you to try some and see what you think/like of it ?  

And yes, its bloody freezing right now  

James


----------



## Mick

alan_mcc said:


> Everyone okay with after christmas? It's bloody freezing up here (2 degrees just now)


aye its cold here too. sunday would probably be better for me too TBH.


----------



## Patrickm

+1 for a Sunday this is good for me too, weather permitting of course. 

I know it can be pretty brutal up that way Alan, I was stuck up north for a few days the other year due to roads been closed because of the weather but I'm sure one sunday has to be kind to us :thumb:


----------



## Mick

Alan, sorry, got a bit tag happy there. still, im sure it will give you a giggle :thumb:


----------



## cotter

alan_mcc said:


> Everyone okay with after christmas? It's bloody freezing up here (2 degrees just now)


You think the car wil last until then? :lol:

Sounds good to me. I can take along some Scholls for you to try if you want?


----------



## Spoony

2 degree is freezing? Man up Alan that's tropical up there


----------



## Rotrax

Weather on Sun looking reasonable so far at least 4 degrees:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

car had frozen beading on it this morning.. didn't think it would be so cold down here lol


----------



## alan_mcc

missing l'ecosse already Craig?


----------



## Bowler

CraigQQ said:


> car had frozen beading on it this morning.. didn't think it would be so cold down here lol


What was you expecting Craig, palm trees and sun bathers?:lol::lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

'ing right paul.. was expecting sunshine and 20 degrees


----------



## alan_mcc

Did a very very rough patch of claying on the roof today, didn't even clean it before :lol: and it did remove a fair old chunk of oxidisation.. easy :thumb:

Gonna use project awesome as lsp


----------



## Mick

Mick said:


> Alan, sorry, got a bit tag happy there. still, im sure it will give you a giggle :thumb:


see you added a couple yourself there Alan, very nice :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc

You know what Mick I'm NEVER gonna post a picture of it - only "cool" people have seen it (Ethan, Cotter and Andy)  :lol:

You'll just to have to wait!


----------



## Mick

alan_mcc said:


> You know what Mick I'm NEVER gonna post a picture of it - only "cool" people have seen it (Ethan, Cotter and Andy)  :lol:
> 
> You'll just to have to wait!


we shall see. ill drive up to murray and see if for myself. dont forget im no stranger to the random road trip :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc

My car will be washing it's hair that day


----------



## Bowler

CraigQQ said:


> 'ing right paul.. was expecting sunshine and 20 degrees


Only way would be on a good day 10 in the morning and 10 in the afternoon


----------



## alan_mcc

:doublesho

Driving to Andy's today, had less than a foot to the right of me or I was going off the road into a 7' drop


----------



## amiller

Yeah- I did tell you the house was on the north sea! :lol:

Was good talking to you in the freezing cold! Enjoy the goodies!


----------



## alan_mcc

Aye, but I didn't realise I'd need a bloody helicopter to get there :lol:

Cheers, got home and it was dark otherwise I would've given the windows a second layer of Seal & Protect. Got a video on my phone of me hooning it along the mental road too


----------



## alan_mcc

cotter - bet your brakes don't look like these bad boys
and yes I know my calipers are rusty. will paint them next year.


----------



## cotter

Says it all really when your brake discs have more of a shine on them than the car does :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc

you're just jealous 

Anyone care to start chucking around some dates? 22nd January maybe? I can't do the 29th


----------



## EthanCrawford

As always am keen Alan as long as i am home lol 

(P.S Cotter am tagging along with you might have a hangover that day :lol: and we could take i dogs if u take i bus)


----------



## alan_mcc

Can we get a rough list of attendees?

Thinking 22nd January or sometime in February

1. Rotrax
2. alan_mcc
3. EthanCrawford


----------



## McClane

Quality thread this. Added my own tag since I've not seen the car, I'm just imagining! :lol:

Great group for help etc you've got lads.


----------



## alan_mcc

which tag was yours? there are lots


----------



## McClane

alan_mcc said:


> which tag was yours? there are lots


That be part of the fun! Have a guess! :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

i reckon he added "i'd be quicker walking" :lol:
or "biscuit wheels"


----------



## Derekh929

alan_mcc said:


> :doublesho
> 
> Driving to Andy's today, had less than a foot to the right of me or I was going off the road into a 7' drop


Alan is that Pennan you was at?


----------



## alan_mcc

It was Gardenstown, on my way to Andy (amillers) holiday hoose :thumb: I don't think my car would have enough power to get up Pennan hill!

hmm I don't recognise any new tags  I'm sure Mick will tell me won't you Mick boy


----------



## Derekh929

alan_mcc said:


> It was Gardenstown, on my way to Andy (amillers) holiday hoose :thumb: I don't think my car would have enough power to get up Pennan hill!
> 
> hmm I don't recognise any new tags  I'm sure Mick will tell me won't you Mick boy


Thanks Alan is your meet up to sort the Beast in Turiff weather permitting


----------



## alan_mcc

Up to Rotrax.. it's his hoose.. hopefully there still isn't snow aboot!
Just found out the blow in my exhaust isn't just the backbox, it's the mid-pipe aswell! Brilliant.


----------



## Derekh929

alan_mcc said:


> Up to Rotrax.. it's his hoose.. hopefully there still isn't snow aboot!
> Just found out the blow in my exhaust isn't just the backbox, it's the mid-pipe aswell! Brilliant.


Just the joy of car ownership never mind after you start working up the ladder you will have i nice RS Focus on the drive


----------



## alan_mcc

Pfft ford.. wanting a Civic type r :argie: 

Derek you coming along? where in Aberdeenshire do you bide?


----------



## Patrickm

Should be up for this in Jan Alan, if any of the guys from the Glasgow area are up for a road trip Just let me know :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

Good stuff - look forward to it. 
I'll source some new bits for the day ie replacement badges all round I reckon just to 'freshen' it up will have my calipers and steelies painted by then too.


----------



## Patrickm

alan_mcc said:


> Good stuff - look forward to it.
> I'll source some new bits for the day ie replacement badges all round I reckon just to 'freshen' it up will have my calipers and steelies painted by then too.


Might have missed this Alan did you manage to sort a location?


----------



## alan_mcc

Aye - Rotrax's house/driver in Turriff, Aberdeenshire :thumb:

According to Google maps Linlithgow - Turriff is 164 miles each way (provided it's Linlithgow you're travelling from)


----------



## Juzza

Can we get a rough list of attendees?

Thinking 22nd January or sometime in February

1. Rotrax
2. alan_mcc
3. EthanCrawford
4. Juzza


----------



## cotter

alan_mcc said:


> Can we get a rough list of attendees?
> 
> Thinking 22nd January or sometime in February
> 
> 1. Rotrax
> 2. alan_mcc
> 3. EthanCrawford
> 4. Cotter





EthanCrawford said:


> As always am keen Alan as long as i am home lol
> 
> (P.S Cotter am tagging along with you might have a hangover that day :lol: and we could take i dogs if u take i bus)


Nae worries alky! If by bus you mean Fanny the Wonder Van, aye I'll probably take her along, we can travel in style :lol: Deffo no dogs tho, Andy can suffer them for the day!



CraigQQ said:


> i reckon he added "i'd be quicker walking" :lol:
> "


 erm, no he didn't :wave: :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc

Cheers stoobs. Appreciate the help. We'll have it turned round in nae time!
While I stand around, drink tea and generally critiscise.


----------



## amiller

1. Rotrax
2. alan_mcc
3. EthanCrawford
4. Juzza
5. amiller

p.s. alan- one of your rear offside lights is ooot!


----------



## alan_mcc

Ah bugger - tail or brake? I'll go out and change that now.

Andrew you dafty all my lights are fine, just went out and checked  I don't have a 3rd brakelight if that's what you're on about. Never noticed that before!


----------



## amiller

alan_mcc said:


> Ah bugger - tail or brake? I'll go out and change that now.
> 
> Andrew you dafty all my lights are fine, just went out and checked  I don't have a 3rd brakelight if that's what you're on about. Never noticed that before!


I'm sure your tail light was out? 

maybe my right eye isnt working! :doublesho :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc

Nope - I just went out and checked every single one and they're fine. You have me worried now. :lol:


----------



## amiller

alan_mcc said:


> Nope - I just went out and checked every single one and they're fine. You have me worried now. :lol:


very odd. maybe i was looking at a different car! :speechles

to be honest I was that cold I couldnt even speak properly never mind see!


----------



## alan_mcc

Ya big wuss - summers day


----------



## Deeg

Wont know to nearer the time but I'm still up for popping up to Turra' for a helping hand if needed

1. Rotrax
2. alan_mcc
3. EthanCrawford
4. Juzza
5. amiller
6. Deeg - Work permitting


----------



## Mick

alan_mcc said:


> It was Gardenstown, on my way to Andy (amillers) holiday hoose :thumb: I don't think my car would have enough power to get up Pennan hill!
> 
> hmm I don't recognise any new tags  I'm sure Mick will tell me *won't you Mick boy *


would I do such a thing??? *Cough Biscuit Wheels Cough*


----------



## CraigQQ

its andy's dodgy eyes..

:lol:


----------



## alan_mcc

Mick said:


> would I do such a thing??? *Cough Biscuit Wheels Cough*


Knew it! Cheeky so and so

The car is FILTHY for the 22nd (weather permitting ofc) so I'll leave it that way apart from lights/windows obviously


----------



## alan_mcc

cmon folks - get the list updated 

plan of action is a full snowfoam, wash, clay might even bring the trolley jack along and give the arches a thorough doing. anyones welcome to try whatever compounds/pads/polishes on my car as long as you don't ruin it! ha.

will leave protection choice up to you lot - if there's anything you want to try then feel free, otherwise I'll just use Z2 

1. Rotrax
2. alan_mcc
3. EthanCrawford
4. Juzza
5. amiller
6. Deeg - Work permitting
7. cotter


----------



## Derekh929

Alan you will have enough to pimp your ride as well


----------



## insanejim69

I'm up for this buddy  

James


----------



## Mick

alan_mcc said:


> cmon folks - get the list updated
> 
> plan of action is a full snowfoam, wash, clay might even bring the trolley jack along and give the arches a thorough doing. anyones welcome to try whatever compounds/pads/polishes on my car *as long as you don't ruin it*! ha.
> 
> will leave protection choice up to you lot - if there's anything you want to try then feel free, otherwise I'll just use Z2
> 
> 1. Rotrax
> 2. alan_mcc
> 3. EthanCrawford
> 4. Juzza
> 5. amiller
> 6. Deeg - Work permitting
> 7. cotter


Bit late for that buddy  :lol:

Hopefully ill make it up (think myself and Maxolen Pat are carpooling, possibly others, ill know for definate nearer the time :thumb


----------



## alan_mcc

Craig you're not allowed in the scotland section anymore


----------



## joe93

If its on the 22nd or after then i should hopefully be able to take a drive along!  

Probably wont be of much help, but im sure i could learn a fair amount! (someone could also have a bash at polishing a scratch on my back bumper )


----------



## alan_mcc

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

alan_mcc said:


> Craig you're not allowed in the scotland section anymore


:lol: okay... i wont come back.


----------



## alan_mcc

that's it.. shut the door on your way out.. don't wanna let the heat out


----------



## Rotrax

alan_mcc said:


> cmon folks - get the list updated
> 
> plan of action is a full snowfoam, wash, clay might even bring the trolley jack along and give the arches a thorough doing. anyones welcome to try whatever compounds/pads/polishes on my car as long as you don't ruin it! ha.
> 
> will leave protection choice up to you lot - if there's anything you want to try then feel free, otherwise I'll just use Z2
> 
> 1. Rotrax
> 2. alan_mcc
> 3. EthanCrawford
> 4. Juzza
> 5. amiller
> 6. Deeg - Work permitting
> 7. cotter


You won't need to bring a trolley jack I have one.
I also have Karcher power washer with snow foam lance.
On another note I don't have an unlimited amount of parking, have room for 2 cars on drive and 2 cars next to house, as long as neighbors not parked there already. Could possibly squeeze another on pavement at end of drive but may get splashed from all the washing 

Cheers


----------



## alan_mcc

Brilliant - see you tomorrow 8am 
(this is for the chem guys meet btw before I confuse anyone lol)


----------



## Claireeyy

When you planning on doing your car?


----------



## alan_mcc

22nd of January :wave:


----------



## EthanCrawford

Oh i might just be home in time away to Ghana imorn  

Sun for me!!


----------



## alan_mcc

best of luck on your trip ethan! hope you bring back a big bag of money :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc

everyone still up for this?


----------



## insanejim69

I am ,  ......... will have my new car by then  

James


----------



## cotter

Aye, still planning to be there. I think the question should be 'is the pimp
Mobile going to last until then before dying?' lol


----------



## alan_mcc

yes.. running sweet as a nut now.. :thumb:


----------



## Deeg

Yep if I'm home I'm still up for making an appearance.


----------



## alan_mcc

really can't wait to get it looking fresh. hand polished a small section of my bonnet with 205, then black hole, and then gave it a layer of cg XXX. looks gooooood. oxidisation seems very soft so will be a breeze.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Plenty of pics will be good.....gives you an excuse to duck out of the real work too.....


----------



## alan_mcc

after discovering a massive dent in my door on new years morning, I can't be assed putting fuel in it let alone polishing it.

can't wait to stand around drinking cups of tea


----------



## Spoony

What happened to it?

I somehow picked up a ding on the bonnet of mine, looks like a door of shopping trolley has caused it. Barely noticeable unless your me lol


----------



## Mick

how massive is massive alan? can we see a pic?


----------



## alan_mcc

haven't got a picture, it's on the passenger door at the front. matches the massive one in the arch that it's had since I got it!


----------



## slim_boy_fat

alan_mcc said:


> haven't got a picture, it's on the passenger door at the front. matches the massive one in the arch that it's had since I got it!


Foot-sized, by any chance.......?


----------



## cotter

Upset someone in Maccyd's carpark? :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc

Looks like it's been kicked tbh.. it wasn't there when I parked up outside my pals house at about 4pm (trust me I'd notice), but I noticed it when walking to my sisters at about 1pm on new years day.

It was on the pavement side too.

Gutted to say the least, oh well another war wound!


----------



## cotter

They maybe had bets on to see how much of the car would fall off after one kick?? 

Seriously tho, not good mate. Time to learn dent removal? :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc

Looks like it. I reckon I could push the one out of the arch.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

An OLD trick for dent removal was to deflate a leather football, insert it inside the door panel against the strengthening bar and re-inflate! Used to work wonders.....:thumb:

Maybe with modern techy stuff [airbags etc] it isn't safe anymore?


----------



## alan_mcc

I don't think mine has any airbags.. I'm not sure.. :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

alan_mcc said:


> I don't think mine has any airbags.. I'm not sure.. :lol:


Alan do you know anyone at body shops in Elgin that would give you a shot of puller or suction one or college got one?


----------



## alan_mcc

My college doesn't have a bodyshop I'm afraid.. I'll try and push out the one in the arch but the one in the door looks like it's a keeper.


----------



## Rotrax

Sorry to hear about your misfortune Alan, bloody hooligans.

A local body shop may not charge that much to sort it.


----------



## Doug_M

Al maybe pop along too if theres room...


----------



## alan_mcc

It's not worth a bodyshop - the car only cost £100 when I first got it.

Me and dad are buying a project car in the next two months to put into my garage (unfortunately it has no power or water ) so if it's something suitable I might end up driving it instead. The intention is to buy, fix, detail and sell but I'll probably end up attached to it..


----------



## alan_mcc

Bet it rains


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Nah.........snow!! :buffer:


----------



## amiller

you have to wonder what the point of polishing a turd is?! :lol:


----------



## Spoony

I've seen my fair share of turds andrew and some polish up well


----------



## alan_mcc

amiller said:


> you have to wonder what the point of polishing a turd is?! :lol:


oi! it's all I can afford 

infact saying that I think affording it is pushing it


----------



## amiller

alan_mcc said:


> oi! it's all I can afford


Got to start somewhere. :thumb:

:driver:


----------



## alan_mcc

Was your first car not a polo GTi? :lol:


----------



## amiller

alan_mcc said:


> Was your first car not a polo GTi? :lol:


1.0l Polo with a GTI grill! :driver:


----------



## alan_mcc

You know yourself it adds mucho bhp..

Was hoping to have fitted a set of GT alloys by now but it doesn't look likely I will at all! Forgot I had to tell the insurance, it's horrendous enough..


----------



## alan_mcc

want 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fiat-Punt..._tyres_Rims_Car_Wheels_ET&hash=item256b3d7a16


----------



## alan_mcc

apologies for the triple post, but I gave my car a foam with G101 today due to doing about 300 miles in the past week, which led onto the wheels getting a clean with wheel brightener, then a 2bm wash with autowash, then dried it and did the tyres/trim/windows 

really excited for the 22nd. shame the 14 day weather forecast says its going to be 1 degree and raining


----------



## CraigQQ

GTI grill.. so sad andy..

my first car... 2.8T VXR


----------



## alan_mcc

we all know it was a 1.8 with a bodykit.. even your mum knows craig


----------



## andy monty

alan_mcc said:


> 4 day weather forecast says its going to be 1 degree and raining


Wimp put a vest on and get cracking :buffer:


----------



## alan_mcc

Thought I might aswell share this with you lot

Mum spilled milk on the parcel shelf, cleaned it and dried it with the halogens :lol:
Sprayed it black after


----------



## CraigQQ

alan_mcc said:


> we all know it was a 1.8 with a bodykit.. even your mum knows craig


haha.. While I thank you for not telling her it wasn't really a 1.8 while you were at my house... 
Dad knew it wasn't a 1.8 lol.. as he opened the bonnet.. something mum wouldn't even know how lol..

shes a daft as a brush.. she used to drive it and just thought it was pretty quick for a 1.8... :tumbleweed:


----------



## alan_mcc

yeah.. when my mum drives mine.. she doesnt know its a 1.4 turbo :tumbleweed:

any pictures of your old motor? :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

might have a couple from when mum and dad had it up north(loch ness) will have to go through the polaroids next time I'm home to find out lol..

I had the morris minor for that week as we didn't think it could make the journey, so swapped for a week and i took it to college lol.. got more attention then any other car!!


----------



## alan_mcc

:lol: I bet! What engine did it have?

Right guys, I have plenty of clay for the day, and snow foam and degreasers and what not so I'm good on that.. I have tape too.. 

anyone got IPA?


----------



## CraigQQ

it was a minor 1000, restored by me and dad.. so 948CC engine lol..
no fancy electronics.. no power steering or brake servos ect..

to get it to stop you had to lift yourself off the seat to get your full wieght on the brake pedal lol.. it was like trying to stop a car with a bicycle braking system lol..

dad done the mechanics, i done the bodywork/full respray with cellulose old english white.










only got a few photos of it... I was never into photography so didn't bother taking photos of my old car ect..

now I have over 500 of my new car lol...:wall:


----------



## alan_mcc

very nice - who was responsible for the tyre dressing? :lol:
spot a nice wee pajero in the background too.


----------



## CraigQQ

its wearing a lovely coat of unbranded carnauba car wax I got on ebay for £3 in those pics.. applied with a sponge and buffed with a terry towel lol...

tyres are not dressed lol.. its just came out the horrid driveway in those pics lol


----------



## CraigQQ

my nieghbour still has that pajero actually...
hes had it a while now.


----------



## cotter

Nice Moggy Craig :thumb:

Al, I've always got IPA in the back of the van, I'm assuming I'll be taking the van rather than the car :thumb:


----------



## Rotrax

So how many is that coming up? and more importantly how many vehicles are going to be descending on my quiet sleepy street


----------



## alan_mcc

I'll send everyone a pm and get a list - is there anywhere else nearby to park? :thumb:

Heres the beast


----------



## alan_mcc

*amiller
Claireeyy
Cotter
Deeg
Derekh929
Doug_M
EthanCrawford
insanejim69
joe93
Jordan
Juzza
Maxolen UK
Mick
Spoony*

PM's going out soon


----------



## Trip tdi

alan_mcc said:


> I'll send everyone a pm and get a list - is there anywhere else nearby to park? :thumb:
> 
> Heres the beast


Adam, thats a nice beast of a car, you are getting alot help here buddie :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat

That many helpers'll devour that car in a matter of minutes - better make sure you've got plenty of rolls/bacon/tea/coffee to hand.......:lol:

Don't forget the pics & report.......:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

I'm sure a write-up will get done.. :thumb:

List!

*Derekh929
EthanCrawford*


----------



## Derekh929

Motor will be looking better next Sunday looks better than you have indicated beforew or is this trick photography, don't worry about the weather you stay in Aberdeenshire don't let everyone know your scared of a bit of rain, rain or shine the beast will be detailed


----------



## alan_mcc

My car looks a lot better in that picture - that's the 'good' side, the passenger side is almost white and has a huge rusty patch in the door and two massive dents. The roof is also extremely faded!

Confirmed -

*Cotter
Derekh929
Doug_M
EthanCrawford*

Everyone should have pm's now - forgot to send the last 4 (my mistake!)

edit: was meaning to get a FIAT badge for the front as some pikey kid on my street ripped it off, will just to wait for the time being


----------



## amiller

CraigQQ said:


> GTI grill.. so sad andy..
> 
> my first car... 2.8T VXR


Haha, here it is next to my brother's car at the time.... :roll eyes:










:driver:



alan_mcc said:


> anyone got IPA?


I'll bring IPA. What about polsihers/pads/polish!?! :speechles


----------



## alan_mcc

Never really thought of that..
I'll bring everything I've got.

I'm not bothered about de-swirling, it's the oxidisation I'm looking to get rid of. Although if anyone enjoys chasing swirls they're more than welcome to :lol: I have Menzerna PO106FA, Meg's #205 and the Serious Performance polishes. Pads wise I only have a couple I'm afraid  and my trusty silverline.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FIAT-PUNT...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item56382acdba £10 for a flimsy piece of plastic! christ


----------



## CraigQQ

andy.... your wee polo is an epic fail compared to that :lol: is it a real AC?
and where is the GTI grille? :lol:


----------



## amiller

CraigQQ said:


> andy.... your wee polo is an epic fail compared to that :lol: is it a real AC?
> and where is the GTI grille? :lol:


No, was a replica. Been replaced many times over now.

That is the GTI grill! :lol:

Standard grill is 3 horizontal bars, GTI grill is honeycomb style. Very subtle difference but at the age of 17 it was automotive porn! :argie:

EDIT: I'll bring a few prototype pads and polishes along.


----------



## cotter

Al

Sorry, got to back out, family stuff. Will text you :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

amiller said:


> No, was a replica. Been replaced many times over now.
> 
> That is the GTI grill! :lol:
> 
> Standard grill is 3 horizontal bars, GTI grill is honeycomb style. Very subtle difference but at the age of 17 it was automotive porn! :argie:
> 
> EDIT: I'll bring a few prototype pads and polishes along.


I expected it to have the red gti rim..

nice replica all the same... what was under it? sierra? :lol: like "a car is born"


----------



## alan_mcc

I expected the red line too! Gutted

*Confirmed*

amiller
Derekh929
EthanCrawford
Doug_M

mon folks! :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

*Confirmed*

amiller
Deeg
Derekh929
Doug_M
EthanCrawford
joe93
Juzza

Derek has kindly offered the use of his double garage in Fraserburgh if it's raining - I'll check the weather forecast daily and if it's looking bad, we'll relocate to Fraserburgh (if Derek is still okay with this of course). If this poses a problem with anyone - they can meet up at mine earlier in the morning and I'll easily drive them along to Fraserburgh with me, there is lots of parking around my street. :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

alan_mcc said:


> *Confirmed*
> 
> amiller
> Deeg
> Derekh929
> Doug_M
> EthanCrawford
> joe93
> Juzza
> 
> Derek has kindly offered the use of his double garage in Fraserburgh if it's raining - I'll check the weather forecast daily and if it's looking bad, we'll relocate to Fraserburgh (if Derek is still okay with this of course). If this poses a problem with anyone - they can meet up at mine earlier in the morning and I'll easily drive them along to Fraserburgh with me, there is lots of parking around my street. :thumb:


Alan yes that will still be fine with me only if you and Justin are happy with this as i said as your meet with Justin, but all will be welcome at mine might not get a homemade soup as wife has night out on Friday and we have 40th party on sat night though LOL


----------



## B005TED-G

When is this planned for?? Arsed looking through 20 odd pages 

If I'm at home I'd happily join in for some tips


----------



## Derekh929

B005TED-G said:


> When is this planned for?? Arsed looking through 20 odd pages
> 
> If I'm at home I'd happily join in for some tips


This Sunday if you miss this one im sure when my BMW needs some correction we could set something up


----------



## B005TED-G

B****CKS, Still going to be offshore I'm afraid. Maybe next time eh, good luck lads


----------



## Derekh929

B005TED-G said:


> B****CKS, Still going to be offshore I'm afraid. Maybe next time eh, good luck lads


The joys of the oil industry but just think of all the detailing gear you can buy with all these days offshore in Jan LOL


----------



## B005TED-G

Derekh929 said:


> The joys of the oil industry but just think of all the detailing gear you can buy with all these days offshore in Jan LOL


Mate, you don't even want to know what I've spent this past 3 weeks :doublesho


----------



## alan_mcc

Gutted you'll be away - my dad is going offshore on wednesday otherwise he would've came along too. Infact I think he's as gutted as you are

Detailing day at dereks in spring aye derek?


----------



## Derekh929

alan_mcc said:


> Gutted you'll be away - my dad is going offshore on wednesday otherwise he would've came along too. Infact I think he's as gutted as you are
> 
> Detailing day at dereks in spring aye derek?


Yes Alan i will be well up for that as you get great weather up in the Broch being on the Gulf Stream LOL I have a Cooper S to do some light correction and A BMW that needs a bit more


----------



## AaronGTi

Derekh929 said:


> Yes Alan i will be well up for that as you get great weather up in the Broch being on the Gulf Stream LOL I have a Cooper S to do some light correction and A BMW that needs a bit more


Can I join in :buffer: The Fifer's are boring bams :doublesho


----------



## Derekh929

AaronGTi said:


> Can I join in :buffer: The Fifer's are boring bams :doublesho


If we set something up i'm sure we could welcome someone from Fife or further


----------



## AaronGTi

Derekh929 said:


> If we set something up i'm sure we could welcome someone from Fife or further


No worries man :thumb:


----------



## Rotrax

Derekh929 said:


> Alan yes that will still be fine with me only if you and Justin are happy with this as i said as your meet with Justin, but all will be welcome at mine might not get a homemade soup as wife has night out on Friday and we have 40th party on sat night though LOL


Sounds good to me Derek, here is hoping weather is on our side for a change.
Will get some bacon and rolls sorted :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Rotrax said:


> Sounds good to me Derek, here is hoping weather is on our side for a change.
> Will get some bacon and rolls sorted :thumb:


Yes Justin better think positive and be realistic in NE Scotland Bacon Rolls sound good , Alan are you cooking?


----------



## alan_mcc

hell yeah. I'll get teabags, coffee and milk. :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

alan_mcc said:


> hell yeah. I'll get teabags, coffee and milk. :thumb:


Hi Alan are the guys from Glasgow still planning a trip up or are they waiting to see if weather ok


----------



## Trip tdi

Alan, shame you are missions away from myself, otherwise i would of genuinely helped out :thumb:, but i would of wanted some of the Caramel waffers and lyon tea caskes with the cup of tea


----------



## amiller

What time is kick off?


----------



## Derekh929

Trip tdi said:


> Alan, shame you are missions away from myself, otherwise i would of genuinely helped out :thumb:, but i would of wanted some of the Caramel waffers and lyon tea caskes with the cup of tea


Alan watch out he will be after the iron brew next lol


----------



## Trip tdi

Derekh929 said:


> Alan watch out he will be after the iron brew next lol


Well that was actually on the cards next :lol:

Its a good drink, have not had it for years, need to buy some.


----------



## Derekh929

amiller said:


> What time is kick off?


Alan had said him and Justin would start at 9am and anytime after that till 4.30pm


----------



## AaronGTi

Derekh929 said:


> Alan watch out he will be after the iron brew next lol


IRN-BRU** :thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford

I think I might make some home brew


----------



## alan_mcc

What time do you have to get up Andrew? 

Makes a change, not having to travel hundreds of miles :wave:

Unsure of Glasgow folks - not had a reply from Pat but Jordan is keen

*Confirmed*

amiller
Deeg
Derekh929
Doug_M
EthanCrawford
joe93
Jordan
Juzza


----------



## Derekh929

If the list gets any bigger Alan Justin will have to head to the mart for a whole pig LOL 1 inch per person on the Motor


----------



## Rotrax

Derekh929 said:


> If the list gets any bigger Alan Justin will have to head to the mart for a whole pig LOL 1 inch per person on the Motor


Shouldn't take too long with that many hands :wave:
Will get up early so any time from 9am.

Not sure if i will manage to get a whole pig by then :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc

Weather looking cracking for Sunday :wave:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2635329

Click 'further ahead' for Sunday


----------



## Derekh929

alan_mcc said:


> Weather looking cracking for Sunday :wave:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2635329
> 
> Click 'further ahead' for Sunday


LOL BBC forecast it will be 6 foot of snow if its says that on the BBC check the met office


----------



## Deeg

Sorry but I'm having to cancel... Gutted,

Alan will send you a PM.

Sorry guys was well up for this!


----------



## Rotrax

Have looked at a couple of different weather sites and both predicting the weekend to be ok, fingers crossed :thumb:

Sorry to hear you won't make it deeg.


----------



## Steve220

As i work quite close with the Met office nr Elgin, i asked them what the weather is like this sunday, they have said it will be sunny with scattered cloud with max temps of 4 degrees.


----------



## amiller

Anyone going past Gardenstown on the way there?


----------



## Jordan

That whole 13 miles must be an absoloute killer Andrew :lol:


----------



## amiller

Jordan said:


> That whole 13 miles must be an absoloute killer Andrew :lol:


:devil:

I wont have a car up there so it will be a half marathon to jog there! (with my rotary on my back! :lol


----------



## Derekh929

amiller said:


> Anyone going past Gardenstown on the way there?


Doug M is from Gamrie but if stuck and no snow i will take a detour from the broch in past Gamrie as great fun in the Cooper S on the road up


----------



## alan_mcc

Gamrie is a fantastic road Derek I agree
What isn't fantastic is the road pier to Andrew's :lol:

Doug is from Gardenstown as said

:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

*Confirmed*

amiller
Derekh929
Doug_M
EthanCrawford
joe93
Jordan
Juzza

Still waiting on pm's from a few guys :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

alan_mcc said:


> *Confirmed*
> 
> amiller
> Derekh929
> Doug_M
> EthanCrawford
> joe93
> Jordan
> Juzza
> 
> Still waiting on pm's from a few guys :thumb:


Alan will we have to fit the 20" Chrome rims and Jatex and the new Punto Abarth Engine on the Sunday or are you just going for the detail on the Sunday


----------



## alan_mcc

what's Jatex? :lol:
think I'll fit all that when I get home


----------



## Derekh929

alan_mcc said:


> what's Jatex? :lol:
> think I'll fit all that when I get home


Exhaust system i might be showing my age here or spelling it wrong it is Jetex lol


----------



## Doug_M

amiller said:


> Anyone going past Gardenstown on the way there?


Yeah. Well stay there so How come?


----------



## Doug_M

Derekh929 said:


> Doug M is from Gamrie but if stuck and no snow i will take a detour from the broch in past Gamrie as great fun in the Cooper S on the road up


Broch to Gamrie coast road is class on a fine dry day!!


----------



## Derekh929

Doug_M said:


> Broch to Gamrie coast road is class on a fine dry day!!


aye but a bit tricky in the wet and wee the frost the farmers will be spreading the muck so some more hazards to avoid, been a lot of bad accidents over the years though, when i was an engineer on the fishing boats 20 years ago


----------



## alan_mcc

Doug I was down to first gear for some (all) of the hills in Gamrie :lol:


----------



## Doug_M

Derekh929 said:


> aye but a bit tricky in the wet and wee the frost the farmers will be spreading the muck so some more hazards to avoid, been a lot of bad accidents over the years though, when i was an engineer on the fishing boats 20 years ago


Aye av heard, nothin much in more recent years, too expensive to burn fuel like that these days :lol:

Alan... Even ma sdi caddy manages 2nd


----------



## Derekh929

Alan you need an electric motor to power up braking down the hill to give you a boost going up if you down to first gear


----------



## Rotrax

mm, last time I was on that road was in hired 120D M sport in bright sunshine bloody great drive


----------



## Derekh929

Rotrax said:


> mm, last time I was on that road was in hired 120D M sport in bright sunshine bloody great drive


But better still the road up to Glenshee great fun as well


----------



## WhichOne'sPink?

The tags for this thread are excellent. "rent a dent" and "wee als gimp mobile" are personal highlights. :lol:

Bravo chaps.:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

i missed the rent a dent one haha..
who was that?

gimp mobile was me haha..


----------



## Mick

CraigQQ said:


> i missed the rent a dent one haha..
> who was that?
> 
> gimp mobile was me haha..


:wave: :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Yes i noticed the tag's as well brilliant, Alan Marketing may be the area you should go into?


----------



## alan_mcc

biscuit wheels was my favourite. :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

alan_mcc said:


> biscuit wheels was my favourite. :lol:


Com'n get on with your college work no time for slacking , you will need to save your energy for Sunday, oh i forgot you are the boss man on that day detailing the order's lol Biscut Wheels


----------



## alan_mcc

I have Thursdays off.. gonna go out and hoover/G101 the interior again. Hoping to get it wet vac'd next week too :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

alright troops.. I can confirm it's snowing just now in Cullen


----------



## WhichOne'sPink?

Biscuit wheels :lol:

Snowed in Fife.


----------



## Rotrax

No sign of snow in Turra

Sunday still looking good:buffer:


----------



## alan_mcc

Woohoo.

A rear bulb blew earlier on, so I took the light out to replace it. Ended up changing all 4 bulbs, cleaning the rear with APC, copper slipping all the screws, cleaning the connectors with IPA, polishing the lense with Black Hole and it's now got a coat of Z2 curing by the radiator.

One bloody shiny taillight. 

:driver:


----------



## Derekh929

Whats going on just back from Aberdeen got invited through to preview of the new 3 series BMW food and looking at nice cars , they had a stunning M3 4 door with metallic white but kept looking at the poor paint finish needed a coat of AF Tough Coat LOL nae sna in Aberdeen


----------



## alan_mcc

what do you lot think we should use as LSP..? :thumb: 
either way it'll be getting a coat of Black Hole beforehand (if someone would be so kind to DA it on )


----------



## joe93

Turns out i wont be making the trip through  just back from the docs seems i may have glandular fever! blood tests on tuesday heres hoping its just a bad case of the flu but never know! 

Hope you get the car looking good and i expect a hefty write-up with plenty of pics!


----------



## alan_mcc

Sorry to hear that Joe. Guess the cold wouldn't do any good for you


----------



## Spoony

Just use the Zaino Alan. I've got some Ceramishield here but I probably won't make it. If someone would cart it up then cart it back to me you could use that 

Or if Pat makes it talk nicely to him and get him to demo perfect pearl on it... bloody good stuff that is


----------



## alan_mcc

I tried Z2 on my wing - okay so it wasn't prepped, just a hand polish with #205 and a Z6 wipe. And it seemed to soak into the paint and go all funny. Which is why I may have to use a wax 

PS why does everyone have this Ceramishield stuff?  :lol:


----------



## Spoony

alan_mcc said:


> I tried Z2 on my wing - okay so it wasn't prepped, just a hand polish with #205 and a Z6 wipe. And it seemed to soak into the paint and go all funny. Which is why I may have to use a wax
> 
> PS why does everyone have this Ceramishield stuff?  :lol:


What you on about soaking in lol?

Meh sealant will last longer - like Z2.


----------



## alan_mcc

Everything I've tried on it - CG XXX, Seal & Protect and Z2 have all soaked into the paint when left to cure and left barely anything to buff off. Clearly down to the poor prep but it made me think it needed something oily such as a wax.

Either way it's getting black hole - to try and prevent the fading for as long as possible.

Gloss It Finish is a sealant I bought and really rate - I applied a coat to my old car on my 17th birthday (yes how sad) 26th February 2011 and it's still beading just now. Probably because it's never seen a wash since then! :lol:


----------



## Trip tdi

Hi Alan what is this thread buddie, is your car getting the full works over by many dw people on here, if so, what products would you be using, i gather the car will be machined all the way through.


----------



## CraigQQ

that could be due to the oxidisation that it seems to be absorbing it alan, and the single stage paint, I know c1 covers less area on some paints than others.


----------



## Derekh929

Well how is the weather looking guys as if we need to switch to me I would need a tidy up lol


----------



## Patrickm

Alan hows the weather up that way at the moment and whats the forecast for the remainder of the weekend I really want to come up but I really can't be getting stuck up there as I have alot to do next week down south?


----------



## amiller

I can confirm the weather is pretty fair up here- a few clouds, but some sun and blue sky too! (I'm near Alan now! )

Bit on the windy side though so wrap up warm!


----------



## alan_mcc

Pretty much as Andrew said - nice day here just now.

Now you'll have to excuse me - off motocrossing at a pals farm in Portsoy.


----------



## Doug_M

Pretty crap here now! Rain/sleet and windy...

Amiller- you never got back to me, you in gamrie now?


----------



## alan_mcc

Seeing as he's offline - yes he's in gamrie :thumb:

There was a sun shower a few mins ago but it's brightening up just now


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Gale with horizontal rain/sleet right now up here - hope it blows out before it gets to you.....:wave:


----------



## alan_mcc

Horrible winds etc the now.

Just back from riding a few motocross bikes with some pals - oh my GOD I need a faster car


----------



## slim_boy_fat

And......less chance of falling off with the car.....:lol::lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Alan westerly winds tomorrow you will need to plan your route good so no head winds on the way down, very windy and rainy at present at broch had a job getting the cars a clean the day, fairly windy the morn as well but nae sna.


----------



## alan_mcc

I'm not sure which road I'll take yet - I can take the main-ish road which I've taken before which is 25 miles, or the shorter route which is only 20 miles long but I've never been that way.. hmm I'll figure it out tonight.

Cars packed and ready to go - I've brought WAY too much stuff.


----------



## Derekh929

Lucky boy with the scamblers i used to race a we bit when i was younger had a Honda 250 red Rocket fantastic acceleration and adreneline rush still like a go yet as my nephew has a 125 i got onto trouble from my sister for trying to learn him how to do wheelies


----------



## alan_mcc

:lol: a 250? that must've been rapid. It was a Kawasaki 125 2T I was on the day, few mods inc 'reed valves' confused and a powerband exhaust. Could certainly tell when the power band was anyway - oh my god the acceleration was insane, faster than anything I've ever driven!


----------



## Patrickm

Sorry to inform you at the moment it appears to be pretty dodgy with the weather Alan and the journey for me would be a 7 hour round trip so will have to play it by here, as the weather currently is you would have to be a Kamikaze pilot to do that journey but here's hoping for improvement in the morning


----------



## Derekh929

alan_mcc said:


> :lol: a 250? that must've been rapid. It was a Kawasaki 125 2T I was on the day, few mods inc 'reed valves' confused and a powerband exhaust. Could certainly tell when the power band was anyway - oh my god the acceleration was insane, faster than anything I've ever driven!


You need to get a shot of a big KTM then you will have fun they are amazing bike's never owned one but had a shot of a few these bikes are low geared and very good indeed


----------



## Derekh929

Maxolen UK said:


> Sorry to inform you at the moment it appears to be pretty dodgy with the weather Alan and the journey for me would be a 7 hour round trip so will have to play it by here, as the weather currently is you would have to be a Kamikaze pilot to do that journey but here's hoping for improvement in the morning


Pat if weather make's it a no go i will be holding a day to do my BMW in the spring so would give you a shout, but if possible it would be good to meet you tomorrow if weather permits


----------



## amiller

Doug_M said:


> Pretty crap here now! Rain/sleet and windy...
> 
> Amiller- you never got back to me, you in gamrie now?


PM on the way now! I'm in 2 Seatown along the front! 

I've also got 3 suitcases! :doublesho

Anybody want to buy a G220 off me?- £60 gets it! :buffer:


----------



## Derekh929

Alan have you checked the weather as i have cleaned out the garage incase, and my alcohol levels at this party will depend if i'm turiff bound in the morning LOL


----------



## alan_mcc

I won't manage Fraserburgh tomorrow Derek - just Turra, don't have enough petrol (or money for that matter!) 

Turra looks nice tomorrow - no sign of rain :thumb:
Might pull on the hi-vis jacket tomorrow if it's particularly cold :lol:

In regards to KTM's one of the guys from my class last year is sponsored by KTM - scottish riding champion, injured his back not long ago so can't ride anymore which is a shame.


----------



## Derekh929

In regards to KTM's one of the guys from my class last year is sponsored by KTM - scottish riding champion, injured his back not long ago so can't ride anymore which is a shame.

Yes Alan not good at all hope he can get on a bike again, LOL the cost of fuel is hitting us all Alan been taking easy with the car to save fuel soon be a Tenner a gallon at this rate, see you all sometime tomorrow at turra


----------



## Doug_M

amiller said:


> PM on the way now! I'm in 2 Seatown along the front!
> 
> I've also got 3 suitcases! :doublesho
> 
> Anybody want to buy a G220 off me?- £60 gets it! :buffer:


Will need to borrow a works van for that then. Surely dont need all that :doublesho
Crazy fool... Ha


----------



## alan_mcc

Andy have replied to your pm

Anyone needs anything/gets lost tomorrow text/phone on 07511491107.


----------



## amiller

Doug_M said:


> Will need to borrow a works van for that then. Surely dont need all that :doublesho
> Crazy fool... Ha


I can't believe you're going out the night before such an important event. I think I've sorted a lift along a bit earlier as I have to go at midday! :lol: :thumb:



alan_mcc said:


> Andy have replied to your pm
> 
> Anyone needs anything/gets lost tomorrow text/phone on 07511491107.


And replied to. I'm the man with the 3 briefcases. A.K.A. Briefcase [email protected] :wave:


----------



## Rotrax

Forecast for tomorrow still looking good. windy though.
If wind blows from back of house we will get some shelter:thumb:

Cya tomorrow.


----------



## alan_mcc

See you tomorrow Justin - will be arriving with the other Justin and Andrew. 

:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

Empty your pm's andy! :thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford

aye see everyone imorn should be a good day


----------



## Deeg

Gutted I cant come... was planning on sneaking up even just for an hour but got plans for 1 o'clock now so almost impossible.

Have fun guys!


----------



## alan_mcc

Cheers deeg.. I'm sure I'll see you at some other meet this year!

See you tomorrow folks. PS someone remember to bring Tardis and IPA :thumb: 

PPS hope you all like cherry/diet coke as it was £3.50 for 12 in Tesco.

:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

andy and his briefcases... first time I met him he had a briefcase with him... (briefcase [email protected] indeed HAHA)

you remember that old guy with a suit on and briefcase standing at the roundabout I thought was you andrew :lol:


----------



## EthanCrawford

Is it snowing in turra?? its pishing down with me (inverurrie)


----------



## Rotrax

No snow has been raining but not atm. Forecast is now saying rain during the morning then clearing will keep fingers crossed.


----------



## EthanCrawford

klkl see u all later then will have to take my dog ana as he has to meet new people hope this is ok he will be in the car most of the time though.


----------



## Rotrax

EthanCrawford said:


> klkl see u all later then will have to take my dog ana as he has to meet new people hope this is ok he will be in the car most of the time though.


NP with dog 

Just been out ok so far no windy atm


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Good luck with the job today Alan, hope the weather behaves for you. :wave:

Could this turn into an Annual Meet/makeover.........? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## B005TED-G

Good luck guys, shame I couldn't make this. Sounds like it'll be good banter 

Take plent of pics :thumb:


----------



## cotter

EthanCrawford said:


> klkl see u all later then will have to take my dog ana as he has to meet new people hope this is ok he will be in the car most of the time though.


Not the hairy killer hound???


----------



## Doug_M

Was fine meeting everyone today. 

Wasnt impressed how i did most of the work and everyone just watched from the side tho... 

Need sumin in warmer weather!


----------



## amiller

Good to meet everyone today-sorry I had to leave early. 

Car was starting to look....eerrrr.....better. 

Think you were just arriving as I left Doug- car looks awesome though! :thumb:

See you in warmer weather guys. 

Andy


----------



## alan_mcc

Alright guys

Home and dry. 

Just uploading pictures now.


----------



## cotter

Sorry I only managed to make it along once it was all done. Or was that just strategic planning on my part? :lol:


----------



## Doug_M

Ah... Was that u in the merc est? I was too busy thinken where shuda park! Ha. 

Aye warmer weather sounds good!


----------



## alan_mcc

Writeup is up :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Great meeting up with you all today and Doug you must be knackered watching Justin doing all that work i was


----------



## Doug_M

Aknow was hard going supervising them...

And justin cheers for the bacon bap!


----------



## Rotrax

Good to meet you all, weather turned out great 

I was breaking out in a sweat watching all that polishing. I think I will just take my car to car wash next time 

Car looked good at the end.

Good pointers, now where did i leave my credit card :lol:


JB


----------



## Derekh929

Yes Justin great host and nice food and very nice house good to meet up


----------



## Jordan

Have to say first off, incredibly sorry i couldnt make it up today guys, unfortunately Restricted funds, and being owed money and not being paid by the guy meant i couldnt make it up.

I hope you all had a good day however!


----------



## alan_mcc

look who it is... Lord Lucan himself!
no bother Jordan - you just missed out on an excellent bacon roll


----------



## Mick

alan_mcc said:


> Writeup is up :thumb:


its only been up an hour, and the tagging has already begun :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

cotter said:


> Sorry I only managed to make it along once it was all done. Or was that just strategic planning on my part? :lol:


definitely strategic stuart... we know your game!!



alan_mcc said:


> look who it is... Lord Lucan himself!
> no bother Jordan - you just missed out on an excellent bacon roll


he will be gutted about the bacon roll :lol:

will have a look at the write up in a minute..


----------

